# N. J. Weather



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

Thinking to be nice & put this in the right area:



Lou512;992530 said:


> *ANOTHER 2 FEET COMING . . .:laughing:
> 
> That should bring our total to 80" or 6'8" .
> 
> ...


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=83538&page=59 this is the right spot for it


----------



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

blk90s13;993346 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=83538&page=59 this is the right spot for it


I found it 1st time in the Storm Pictures area...

Sorry I did not go up the the pages. Only went up 8 pages on the Weather Discussion. MAYBE IF I HAD MORE TIME I MAY HAVE FOUND IT.
LOOKS like on pages 59 on New jersey snow thread 2009-2010


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

This usually speeds things along.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

shovelracer;993559 said:


> This usually speeds things along.


:laughing:


----------



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

Thank You 
Had trouble finding New jersey snow thread 2009-2010 
Under the Weather Discussion.


----------

